# Maus wird nur kurzzeitig erkannt



## MSAB (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin,
seit Stunden beschäftigt mich nun schon folgendes Problem (alter Windows XP-Rechner), ich hoffe das ihr mir auch diesmal dabei helfen könnt:



*Symptom:*
Ich habe zwei kabellose Mäuse. Eine von Medion, die über den selben Empfänger mit einer Tastatur angeschlossen ist und eine weitere (neu gekaufte) Logitech-Maus. Jedoch funktioniert nur die Tastatur einwandfrei, die zugehörige Medion-Maus gar nicht und die Logitech-Maus nur kurzzeitig. 

Kurzzeitig bedeutet, dass wenn ich sie anschließe sie ab den Moment wo "Gerät erkannt: HID -komformes Gerät" erscheint funktioniert, sobald aber Windows die Meldung "Gerät wurde erfolgreich installiert und kann nun verwendet werden" verlautet, gibt sie den Geist wieder auf (also nur ein paar Sekunden später). Klingt für mich ganz nach einem Treiber-Problem. :\



*Was ich bisher versucht habe:*

1. Löschen des Ordners "WINDOWS/Device Cache"

2. Löschen der Datei "WINDOWS/inf/infcache.1"

3. Sicherstellen, das in der registry auch der richtige Pfad zu "infcache.1" angegeben ist (was nicht der Fall, brachte aber leider auch nichts das zu korrigieren)

4. Sämtliche unnötigen Einträge im Gerätemanager löschen (auch die ausgeblendeten, was ne ganze Menge war und ohne Maus recht lange gedauert hat...)

5. Viele Dutzend Male die Maus-Empfänger ein und wieder aus stecken...




*Was ich zusätzlich noch beobachtet habe:*
1. Wird die Logitech-Maus einsteckt, erscheint manchmal kurzzeitg (in der Zeit wo sie funktioniert!) ein Eintrag im Gerätemanager "AndereGeräte/USBReciever" mit einem Fragezeichen und manchmal mit einem Ausrufezeichen. Ab dem Punkt wo sie nicht mehr funktioniert verschwinden dieser wieder.

2. Im Gerätemanager werden für die Logitech-Maus unter "Eingabegeräte" mehrere Einträge erstellt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Laptop (Vista), wo die Maus einwandfrei funktioniert, fehlt dort aber der Eintrag "HID -compliant".

3. Unter "Systemsteuerung/Maus/Hardware/" wird kein Gerät angezeigt.

4. Im Gerätemanager fehlt der Eintrag "Mäuse und andere Zeigergeräte"




Ich hoffe ihr habt noch Ideen was ich tun könnte. Ich jedenfalls bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und würde mich über jede Idee freuen 

Viele Grüße
MSAB


----------



## GMF (24. Oktober 2011)

Was ist es für ein Medion / Logitech gerät?
Geprüft ob die Maus unter XP erkannt wird?
Die aktuellsten Treiber installiert?
Funktioniert die Maus wenn du den Sender von der Medion Tastatur aussteckst?
USB Ports wechseln.

Naja, wenn alles nichts hilft, Betriebssystem Upgraden. Als letzte lösung


----------



## MSAB (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort!



GMF hat gesagt.:


> Was ist es für ein Medion / Logitech gerät?


Logitech M185...das MedionGerät war das von Aldi vor vielen Jahren (Geräte-Version? Keine Ahnung, steht nix drauf, Medion halt )



GMF hat gesagt.:


> Geprüft ob die Maus unter XP erkannt wird?


Ja, wird als Maus erkannt, kurzzeitig funktioniert sie ja auch...



GMF hat gesagt.:


> Die aktuellsten Treiber installiert?


Ja, waren installiert. Hab auch ne schmutzige Lösung gefunden: Uralttreiber draufgespielt, dessen Installation aber beim Reinstecken der Medion-Maus fehlschlägt. Auf diese Weise versucht Windows nicht irgendwelche anderen Sachen zu installieren und zumindest die Medion-Maus funktioniert dadurch jetzt. 



GMF hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert die Maus wenn du den Sender von der Medion Tastatur aussteckst?


Nö.



GMF hat gesagt.:


> USB Ports wechseln.


Hatte durchpermutiert... 



GMF hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wenn alles nichts hilft, Betriebssystem Upgraden. Als letzte lösung


Joa, wäre sicherlich die beste Möglichkeit. Da das aber nicht mein Hauptrechner ist lohnt sich das nicht wirklich, zumal ich ja jetzt auch ein (schmutzige) Lösung gefunden habe. Danke für die Lösungsvorschläge 


Beste Grüße!
MSAB


----------



## GMF (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab das bei google gefunden, vielleicht hilft es ja weiter M185 not working.

Würde auch den Kundendienst von Logitech anschreiben, ist zumindest den versuch wert. 



> zumal ich ja jetzt auch ein (schmutzige) Lösung gefunden habe.



Wie sieht die Lösung denn aus? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MSAB (24. Oktober 2011)

GMF hat gesagt.:


> Hab das bei google gefunden, vielleicht hilft es ja weiter M185 not working.


War ich auch schon, kommt aber so ziemlich alles nicht in Frage (Interferenzen oder andere physikalische Ursachen z.B. fallen ja sofort weg, da die Maus ja an meinem Laptop einwandfrei funnktioniert).





GMF hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht die Lösung denn aus? Würde mich interessieren.


Naja, wie oben beschrieben: Den eigentlich neuesten Treiber durch einen uralten getauscht, den Windows nun immer beim Reinstecken des Empfängers (oder halt beim Systemstart) versucht zu installieren. 
Die Installation schlägt aber fehl (schon echt alt der Treiber) und wie durch Zauberhand: Die Maus funktioniert 

Krieg halt nur jedesmal zwei Fehlermeldungen beim Systemstart und verstehe auch nicht so ganz WARUM das nun funktioniert, aber im Moment bin ich erstmal glücklich meinem PC wieder richtig nutzen zu können 

Gruß


----------

